# I saw the most interesting product for fish today..



## prettykitty123 (Jan 8, 2013)

I was browsing on Petco.com, looking for more decoration for my 10 gallon tank. Well, I found a kit that is supposed to train your fish to do all sorts of stuff, like swim through a hoop, swim through a tunnel, nudge a soccer ball to a goal, or shoot a basket into a hoop, etc.

I thought that was pretty innovative. The box said that the kit is supposed to reduce boredom for your fish and be fun at the same time. I was wondering if anyone else has seen a kit like this before? I'd love to train my betta, Swimmers, to do some tricks and stuff.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I have never used one but I've seen what you are talking about... This is something I would love for my blind betta to stimulate him, but of course, who knows if it actually works, haha?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes! I've been thinking about getting it for my betta! There's a youtube video of it. There's also a ton of videos about teaching other tricks to your betta.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

It would totally work! Psychology has proven that you can condition a fish to do all sorts of things. Thank you Pavlov!


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

shouldve listed a direct link to the product but i find it anyways. WHAT THE HELL!?! thats pretty crazy!! how with a practice and grow familiarity to me ive been able to make my betta eat pellets off my finger. i just dampen the pellet so it sticks to my finger barely make contact with the water, wait a sec or two til he decides he wants it and bam, eats it off my finger. maybe after awhile ill leave the pellet in my palm and have him swim on


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

There is a video of a goldfish that is using a kit like this on YouTube, "worlds smartest goldfish" or something.
It seems plausible you could train your betta to use it, they are really smart fish, just not sure how easy it would be.


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Yes! I've been thinking about getting it for my betta! There's a youtube video of it. There's also a ton of videos about teaching other tricks to your betta.


yup youtube it  its free!! now and if i could only make Nemo jump thru a ring of fire!! j/k


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.petco.com/product/119204/R2-Fish-School-Complete-Fish-Training-Kit.aspx

Here is a link. (to the training kit.)


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, and a betta video!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfQK_cDHGwA


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

This is completely and utterly AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Wicked! I wonder if I could teach Soap McTavish (my betta) to do tricks and if I could teach my tropical fish to do tricks! I am thinking of my smart clown loach named Achilles and angelfish named Angel for this as well.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

kbud said:


> wicked! I wonder if i could teach soap mctavish (my betta) to do tricks and if i could teach my tropical fish to do tricks! I am thinking of my smart clown loach named achilles and angelfish named angel for this as well.


*soap mctavish*!? You are my hero!!!!!


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

itsuki said:


> shouldve listed a direct link to the product but i find it anyways. WHAT THE HELL!?! thats pretty crazy!! how with a practice and grow familiarity to me ive been able to make my betta eat pellets off my finger. i just dampen the pellet so it sticks to my finger barely make contact with the water, wait a sec or two til he decides he wants it and bam, eats it off my finger. maybe after awhile ill leave the pellet in my palm and have him swim on


from rules please no cussing


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> *soap mctavish*!? You are my hero!!!!!


What do you mean that he is your hero? I'm a bit confused, but he is so awesome!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

The fact that he named his fish that. Call of Duty reference.


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah.... it was in memoriam to Soap MacTavish passing away on our TV screen the night before I got him!! He was SO YOUNG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

lmao. Wow. I wish I would've read that response last night. I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

Bettas love little toys, with a little work teaching them tricks wouldn't be hard as they can be quite clever :3


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I really wonder if this would WORK for my blind fish. I should try a ping pong ball..

Video game names are always great, btw


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Ayala! I tend to not be good at names, so I usually borrow them from elsewhere....

How did your betta fish become blind?


----------



## cliffordsmom (Sep 25, 2012)

That sounds SO cool!
I would smart small with little tricks just to see if he's good with training before buying it. I'm just really frugal, and hate spending money haha.

Right now, I'm teaching Cato to follow. I dip a popscicle stick into his water and then into the container of freeze dried bloodworm, put it into the water and watch him chase after it. It's really cute. 
We've been practicing jumping too...which probably isn't the best idea, but it's fun and gives him something to do.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Dovahkiin and I played tag with my finger last night. It was the cutest darn thing. It was fishy lip/finger tag. He's come up and nip at me to let me know that I was it. Then I'd chase after him with my finger and "tag" his head (not hard. not sure if I even touched him half of the time). When he was it, I'd swish my finger away and he would swim after it. Cutest darn thing. We played tag for like, fifteen minutes straight. It was AWESOME.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Rin will play with ping pong balls if i drop one in.


----------



## cliffordsmom (Sep 25, 2012)

DAH! Fish are so cute!


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Agreed


----------

